#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Desafio para Todos Squid / FTP !!!

## Danielvb

Olha este Problema já deixei em vários Fóruns, perguntei para várias pessoas e sempre a mesma coisa ... será que alguém já passou por este problema, ou alghuém poderia me dizer o que tenho que fazer para acertar este problema.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> 

Cará já estou ficando louco com o problema que eu estou passando no meu servidor Linux. em questão do ftp com o squid... o problema é o seguinte.... 

Tenho um servidor Linux, que esta instalado o squid com speed. e tenho mais ou menos 60 maquinas acessando normalmente a internet. 
mais quando os usuarios tentam se conectar em sites FTP´s em estações Windows não conseguem, aparece a seguinte mensagem.. 

#################################################
ERROR 
The requested URL could not be retrieved 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

An FTP authentication failure occurred while trying to retrieve the URL: ftp://ftp.centerlider.com.br/ 

Squid sent the following FTP command: 

USER anonymous 

and then received this reply 
Sorry, no ANONYMOUS access allowed. 
#################################################

Mais quando eu tento me conectar como ftp://usuario:[email protected] ele conecta normal.. mais como SOMENTE LEITURA não deixando eu fazer DOWNLOADS e nem UPLOADS. 
Olha tenho um Firewall que por enquanto esta filtrando as portas SMTP para emails, e estou liberando o acesso as portas FTP e FTP-DATA, e mesmo se eu tirar o firewall da a mesma coisa. 

e o arquivo Squid.conf é:

#################################################
# CONFIGURACAO DA PORTA
http_port 8080

# CONFIGURACAO DA MEM
#cache_mem 64
visible_hostname dns
#VARIAS ACL´S ( LISTA DE CONTROLE DE ACESSOS )
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl negar url_regex "/etc/squid/sites"
acl clider src 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
acl escrit src 192.168.6.0/255.255.255.0
acl casal src 192.168.9.0/255.255.255.0
acl Safe_ports port 21 20 80 8080 777 591 # LIBERAR PORTAS
acl query urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny query

# INFORMACOES SOBRE FTP
ftp_user [email protected]
ftp_list_width 32
ftp_passive on

# DIRETORIOS DE CACHE
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 3000 100 64
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log
cache_store_log none

cache_mgr [email protected]

http_access deny negar
http_access allow clider
http_access allow escrit
http_access allow casal
http_access allow !Safe_ports
#http_access deny all --> mesmo se eu descomentar esta linha da a mesma coisa...
#################################################

O que será que esta acontecendo com o meu servidor??? 

Já instalei vários programas de FTP, como PROFTPD e quando eu executo ele eu dou um nmap e a porta ftp fica aberta... mais tbm não consegui resolver o problema de ftp.. 


Será que você poderia me ajudar??????? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## Bruno

cara este problema é foda me disvc tem 60 maquina certo o servidor tem quantos serviços ex: dns samba,ssh, ou menhor o servidor é de internet ou extranet <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

O meu servidor tem somente o serviço do Squid, SSH, e o servidor é de INTERNET

----------


## 1c3m4n

Como estão essas variaveis no seu squid:

1 ftp_sanitycheck
2 ftp_passive
3 ftp_user

----------


## Bruno

masij vc naum é provedor de intarnet
por uma causa é red hat ?????

pis eu tive este problema com ele passei pro cl7

----------


## Danielvb

1c3_m4n!!!!! de uma olhada no 1º topico que o que voce me perguntou ja estou dizendo as seguintes linhas
ftp_passive 
ftp_user


Mais esta linha abaixo serve pra que??
ftp_sanitycheck

----------


## 1c3m4n

primeiro mude o ftp_user de [email protected]

pra ftp_user [email protected]
e coloque o ftp_sanitycheck on

# TAG: ftp_sanitycheck
# For security and data integrity reasons Squid by default performs
# sanity checks of the addresses of FTP data connections ensure the
# data connection is to the requested server. If you need to allow
# FTP connections to servers using another IP address for the data
# connection then turn this off.

----------


## Danielvb

Cara quando eu coloco a linha
ftp_sanitycheck on ele me mostra a seguinte mensagem.
ParseConfigFile: line 21 unrecognized: ftp_sanitycheck on
será que este comando funciona???

----------


## 1c3m4n

Funciona sim... eu uso ele aki....
qual eh a versao do seu squid?

----------


## Danielvb

a versão do meu SQUID é 2.4.STABLE6-1.7.2

----------


## 1c3m4n

hhuuuummm a q eu uso eh 2.4.STABLE7

bom mas tenta sem o ftp_sanitycheck, soh mudando o ftp_user pra como te disse pra ver oq da

----------


## Danielvb

tentei deixar como ftp_user [email protected]
mais não deu certo

----------


## 1c3m4n

entaum tente atualizar seu squid..

----------


## santanax

Caro Danielvb,

sou administrador de sistemas e acabei de fazer um teste com o site de ftp que vc está tendo problemas -> ftp.centerlider.com.br, e simplesmente este ftp-server não está configurado o acesso anônimo, pois o meu servidor proxy resultou uma msg semelhante...veja!

Todavia eu consigo acessar normalmente outros sites de ftp, por ex: ftp.uol.com.br.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An FTP authentication failure occurred while trying to retrieve the URL: ftp://ftp.centerlider.com.br/

Squid sent the following FTP command:

USER anonymous

and then received this reply

Sorry, no ANONYMOUS access allowed.

Your cache administrator is [email protected].
Generated Wed, 27 Nov 2002 10:57:35 GMT by proxy.ebid.intranet (Squid/2.4.STABLE6) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

O que deve ser feito é configurar o acesso anônimo em ftp.centerlider.com.br.


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

Esta correto oq vc disse, mas olhe oq ele diz 

"Mais quando eu tento me conectar como ftp://usuario:[email protected] ele conecta normal.. mais como SOMENTE LEITURA não deixando eu fazer DOWNLOADS e nem UPLOADS. "

o problema num eh apenas esse

----------


## Danielvb

Olha cara o problema realmente deve ser outro...
eu ja atualizei o SQUID para 2.4.STABLE7 e mesmo assim não deu certo.. o que será que esta acontecendo..???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

é o seguinte, se eu tento me conectar em sites FTP´s que precisa de login para entrar no diretório eu não consigo.... e da a mensagem de erro...

----------


## 1c3m4n

me da seu email pra eu te mandar a configuração q eu uso

----------


## santanax

Por acaso o ftp está rodando no mesmo host do proxy?

----------


## Danielvb

o meu email é [email protected] <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

Jah deve estar no seu email <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

Cara recebi o seu arquivo Squid.conf e acrecentei as seguintes linhas no meu arquivo de configuração.
authenticate_program /usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth /etc/admuser/pwd-users
icp_access allow all

mais mesmo assim não deu certo. ainda esta com o mesmo problema...

----------


## 1c3m4n

essa linha authenticate_program /usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth /etc/admuser/pwd-users 
eh usada soh se vc tiver autenticando os usuarios pra abrir as paginas...

----------

Ok.. já retirei a linha authenticate_program /usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth /etc/admuser/pwd-users

Mais mesmo assim não consegui resolver o problema, porque esta linha que eu retirei acima, não influenciou em nada no meu server. portanto retirei a linha mais ainda não foi resolvido..

Aguardo Respostas... 

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## Bruno

e ai conseguiu resolver seu problema

----------


## Danielvb

Ainda Não foi resolvido o PROBLEMA.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif">

----------

Faça alguns testes, tente desabilitar o proxy (SQUID) das estações, talves seu problema seja igual ao meu, estou com um problema desse.

--
RL

----------


## B4D_D0G

como foi dito , o seu ftp server não aceita anonymous, e o squid barra toda e qualquer conecção ftp que não seja anonymous, por isso vc soh conecta digitando o user e senha, agora quanto ao read-only...é o ftp server que está com problemas, mal configurado, comece a postar as suas configurações doFTP aki, pois esse erro não tem nada a ver com SQUID....

falowz??? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

Cara o que voce me disse eu sei.... sobre o squid conectar como somente anonymous, mais quando eu me conecto usando ftp://usuario:[email protected] ele conecta, mais conecta como somente leitura, portanto não consigo fazer uploads e nem downloads... 

Se esta mal configurado como você disse pode ser que sim, por que não esta funcionando, mais qual seria a configuração para que isso funcione???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## slyz

Outros exemplos podem ser lidos aqui:
http://www.squid-cache.org/mail-arch...9702/0445.html

----------


## MiddleEarth

O lance é o seguinte|
O principal problema é quando tentamos nos conectar atráves de um mladito prg de ftp da merda do windows ele falha o login no firewall.
Mais as regras estão liberando os acessos no firewall referente ao serviço de FTP.
Seria possivel alguém entender isso? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

se vc abrir o prompt do dos e tentar conectar na mao oq ele diz???

----------


## Danielvb

Entrei no prompt do MSDOS, mais mesmo assim não tive sucesso.. deu a seguinte mensagem:
ftp: connect : 10060
não conectado...

O que será que esta avendo com o meu server ??? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

com toda certeza isso num eh problema de permissão no firewall.... num sei pq diabos essas merdas da microsoft dao essas mensagens estupidas....
ta com cara q dau no server ftp...
da um ps -ax e posta aki

----------


## slyz

Daniel, porque não utilizar NAT ao invés de Squid para conexões FTP?

----------


## Danielvb

Aqui esta o comando:

ps -ax
PID TTY STAT TIME COMMAND
1 ? S 0:03 init
2 ? SW 0:00 [keventd]
3 ? SWN 0:00 [ksoftirqd_CPU0]
4 ? SW 0:00 [kswapd]
5 ? SW 0:00 [bdflush]
6 ? SW 0:00 [kupdated]
7 ? SW 0:00 [mdrecoveryd]
13 ? SW 0:00 [scsi_eh_0]
16 ? SW 0:00 [kjournald]
138 ? SW 0:00 [kjournald]
139 ? SW 0:00 [kjournald]
140 ? SW 0:00 [kjournald]
473 ? S 0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -n -H eth0
622 ? S 0:00 syslogd -m 0
627 ? S 0:00 klogd -x
647 ? S 0:00 portmap
675 ? S 0:00 rpc.statd
824 ? S 0:01 /usr/sbin/sshd
918 ? S 0:00 gpm -t ps/2 -m /dev/mouse
953 ? S 0:00 crond
1007 ? S 0:08 xfs -droppriv -daemon
1043 ? S 0:00 /usr/sbin/atd
1052 tty1 S 0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty1
1053 tty2 S 0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty2
1054 tty3 S 0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty3
1055 tty4 S 0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty4
1056 tty5 S 0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty5
1057 tty6 S 0:00 /sbin/mingetty tty6
1058 ? S 0:00 /usr/bin/kdm -nodaemon
1066 ? S 0:34 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-ImGn4e
1509 ? S 0:00 ncpd -S cl-aricanduva -U Linux
19997 ? S 0:00 rhnsd --interval 120
20012 ? S 0:00 -:0
20024 ? S 0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde
20128 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: Running...
20131 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: dcopserver --nosid
20134 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: klauncher
20136 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kded
20159 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: knotify
20160 ? S 0:00 kwrapper ksmserver --restore
20162 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: ksmserver --restore
20163 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kwin
20165 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kdesktop
20167 ? S 0:01 kdeinit: kicker
20171 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: klipper -icon klipper -miniicon klipper
20174 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kwrited
20175 ? S 0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer
20176 ? S 0:00 kalarmd --login
20196 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kcookiejar
20198 ? S 0:00 kdesud
20216 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kio_uiserver
20419 ? S 0:43 Xvnc :1 -desktop X -httpd /usr/share/vnc/classes -auth /root/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth
20423 ? S 0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde
20484 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: Running...
20487 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: dcopserver --nosid
20490 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: klauncher
20492 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kded
20498 ? S 0:00 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f
20504 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: knotify
20517 ? S 0:00 kwrapper ksmserver --restore
20519 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: ksmserver --restore
20520 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kwin
20522 ? S 0:01 kdeinit: kdesktop
20524 ? S 0:02 kdeinit: kicker
20528 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: klipper -icon klipper -miniicon klipper
20531 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: kwrited
20532 ? S 0:00 korgac --miniicon korganizer
20533 ? S 0:00 kalarmd --login
21541 ? S 0:00 xinetd -stayalive -reuse -pidfile /var/run/xinetd.pid
21584 ? S 0:00 squid -D
21587 ? S 0:00 (squid) -D
21588 ? S 0:00 (unlinkd)
21591 ? S 0:00 kdeinit: konsole -icon konsole -miniicon konsole
21592 pts/2 S 0:00 /bin/bash

Aguardo Respostas <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

ou eu to ficando cego ou entaum vc num ta com o ftp rodando!!!!

----------


## Aquini

Ola! eu enfrentei um problema parecido com o seu: os usu&acute;rios não conseguiam fazer autenticação em repositórios ftp.
No meu caso, eu tinha um gateway / firewall que fazia o mascaramento da minha intranet, e o problema era justamente com o mascaramento. Eu resolvi o problema adicionando no meu script de firewall o seguinte:
modprobe iptable_nat
modprobe ip_conntrack
modprobe ip_nat_ftp
modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp

Espero que te resolva!!
AQUINI

----------


## Danielvb

Cara é o seguinte fiz umas regras de Firewall que filtra as portas SMTP e libera as portas 21 FTP e 20 FTP-DATA
mais quando eu coloco no meu script os comandos para o firewall como 

Modprobe
iptables_nat
ip_nat_ftp
ip_conntrack
ip_conntrack_ftp

ele me avisa que estes comandos não existe... 

Mais acho que não seria mesmo a questão do firewall porque mesmo eu desabilitando o firewall... dá a mesma coisa.. 

Nossa já estou ficando louco com este problema.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

cara ao inves de modprobe faça

insmod iptables_nat
insmod ip_nat_ftp
insmod ip_conntrack
insmod ip_conntrack_ftp

----------


## Danielvb

depois que eu coloquei o insmod modprobe etc... 

ele me traz a seguinte mensagem.... 
insmod: modprobe: no module by that name found
insmod: iptables_nat: no module by that name found
Using /lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_helper_register_Re6b2e3b1
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_setup_info_R938e9820
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_helper_unregister_R8c02b346
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_expect_unregister_R4972b345
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_expect_register_R6b7626b2
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_delete_sack_R1ab4e09d
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_seq_adjust_R5f577c32
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_conntrack_expect_related_Raed0cb12
/lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_nat_ftp.o: unresolved symbol ip_nat_mangle_tcp_packet_R4cfd5f78
Using /lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack.o
Using /lib/modules/2.4.18-3/kernel/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_ftp.o

O que seria esta mensgem??? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## Aquini

Vc compilou o seu kernel ou só executou a instalação da versão pré-compilada?

----------


## Danielvb

não compilei nada.... 

Mais olha será que este problema que eu estou tendo com conexão em sites FTP´s em estações Windows, seria o Firewall, acho que não seria porque mesmo eu desabilitando o Firewall da o mesmo problema...

----------


## 1c3m4n

o problema eh q vc digitou errado hehee
num eh insmod iptables_nat
eh insmod iptable_nat

sem o "s" <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

AINDA NÃO DEU CERTO...


Estou tentando me logar em sites FTP´s através das estação Windows com o programa WS_FTP95LE, e quando eu coloco a configuração para acessar o meu server linux como sendo OPEN PROXY ele me retorna a seguinte mensagem. 

################################################## 
connecting to xxx.xxx.x.xx ... 
Connected to xxx.xxx.x.xx port 21 
220 ProFTPD 1.2.7rc3 Server (&acute;Weblinux&acute :Wink:  [xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx.braslink.com.br] 
OPEN 207.153.127.5 
500 OPEN not understood. 
Connect to final destination failed, so quitting 
################################################## 

Alguém saberia me dizer o porque ele me retorna esta mensagem???? 

Nossa já tentei várias configurações em meu servidor mais até agora não consegui resolver este problema, Abilitei o Firewall para liberar as portas 20 e 21, Desabilitei o Firewall mais mesmo assim não deu certo...

Será que alguém que conheça LINUX saiba me ajudar com este problema;...??? 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

tome mais cuidado com oq vc fala!!! se vc quer ajuda eh bom respeitar as pessoas

e realmente o problema não eh seu firewalll, eu conectei ai novamente ele ELE AINDA NÃO PERMITE LOGIN DE ANONYMOUS....
remove esse ftp, apaga TODOS os arquivos dele e instala denovo

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: 1c3_m4n em 28-11-2002 10:53 ]

----------


## Danielvb

Cara, não estou desrespeitando ninguém deste forum pelo contrario... 

só fiz uma pergunta se alguém que mecha com o LINUX saberia me dizer o que esta acontecendo porque já deixei várias mensagens em mais de 10 foruns e escolhi este forum da underlinux, porque só este forum resolve e respondem as perguntas dos usuarios e administradores... mais por enquanto a minhas perguntas ainda ninguém soube me dizer o que esta acontecendo com o meu servidor entende...????

----------


## 1c3m4n

oq eh isso >>>>>>>>>>> só fiz uma pergunta se alguém que mecha com o LINUX 
todos aki mexem com LINUX

e faz oq te falei, todos jah deram a configuração certa pra vc e se elas ainda num entraram em vigor eh pq tem lixo ai no meio, entaum a melhor coisa a fazer e remover todo o lixo e começar denovo.
instale deixa a configuração default 

se depois disso eu conseguir conectar como anonymous ai podemos seguir em frente com o outro problema

----------


## Aquini

Calma daniel, esses são ossos do oficio ( e acho que justamente isso que torna a adm de sist tão excitante!) em vez de perder a cabeça e esmurrar o servidor, vamos raciocinar em tentar eliminar as partes problemas por partes.

1º O seu servidor está rodando o squid, o firewall e é o roteador internet da sua rede?
2º Como estão as configurações do roteador (ip_forward, mascaramento, ... )?
3º Qual é o seu link com a internet? Como está configurado o seu firewall? 
4º Reveja as suas configurações do squid, anlise a possibilidade de não utilizar o proxy para ftp.

----------


## Danielvb

Caro 1c3_m4n, o site que estou tentando me conectar ftp.centerlider.com.br, seria um provedor que contratamos para deixar nosso site lá, por isso não tenho posso mandar liberar o site para login anonymous, porque se eu deixar assim todo mundo poderá entrar no site, e podem mudar alguma coisa em nosso site entende.... 

Em questão a Reinstalãção do meu Server Linux, não seria porque já fiz inumeras reinstalações e mesmo assim nada, ja fiz instalações como sendo Full, personalizada deixando só mesmo o que for preciso como esta agora, mais até agora tbm nada .... por isso acho que não tem lixo no meu server porque instalei realmente o que iria usar... entende... 

Obrigado pela Compreensão de todos do Forúm....

----------


## 1c3m4n

Ok. num eh pra reinstalar tudo... eh soh o ftp
e num adianta soh remover e depois reinstalar, depois q vc remover vc tem q apagar os arquivos q ele deixa no servidor

----------


## Danielvb

Ok... 
Já fiz uma nova reinstalação do FTP, removendo todos os arquivos de configuração do server. mais mesmo assim sempre da a mesma coisa.. 
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

Isso num ta fazendo sentido.... cara vc jah tentou fazer como o Aquini disse, acessar o ftp sem ser pelo proxy???

----------


## Danielvb

Já tentei sim, acessar o FTP sem o proxy e ele me traz a seguinte mensagem:

WINSOCK.DLL: Microsoft wsock32.dll, ver2.2, 32bit of Apr 22 1999, at 20:29:32.
WS_FTP95 LE 4.50 97.05.17, Copyright © 1992-1997 Ipswitch, Inc.
- -
connecting to 207.153.127.5 ...

! Can&acute;t connect to 207.153.127.5 - connection timed out
! Connection to 207.153.127.5 failed
...

Cara este problema que estou tendo é muito estranho não é???

----------


## Danielvb

Alguém teria uma dica ou algo do tipo para eu tentar solucionar este problema???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">

----------


## _MANCHESTER_

Caro Danielvb

eu tive esse problema tb e foi dificil eu achar.. nao sei se o seu caso seja igual o meu, mas no meu caso era que não estava sendo carregado alguns módulos do kernel
no meu rc.local mandei reiniciar os módulos manualmente

modprobe ip_nat_ftp
insmod ip_nat_ftp
modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp
insmod ip_conntrack_ftp

aqui esta funcionando.

Se funcionar posta ae

Falow []´s
Junior

----------


## Danielvb

Coloquei os comandos igualmente a que voce colocou e tbm não tive sucesso... 


ainda não esta funcionando ... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## slyz

Danielvb, acho que o caminho mais correto será você testar sem Proxy. Isso você já fez. O problema está no seu NAT. Como estão suas regras do iptables
para fazer o Mascaramento? 
Pode ser que os módulos iptables não estejam compilados como módulo e sim build-in no kernel, e são carregados nativamente.
qual o resultado de:

iptables -L 

...

----------


## 1c3m4n

ou melhor iptables -t nat -L

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro ice man 
No comando que vc me passou não há regras criadas para NAT , já havia lhe perguntado em outro topico poderia me esclarecer um pouco sobre este assunto??

----------


## MiddleEarth

Alguém tem mais alguma dica ou observação que possa nos ajudar??

----------


## Danielvb

Olá a todos do Fórum Underlinux, nossa este problema que estamos tendo até agora não foi resolvido.... 

Alguém mais teria alguma dica, ou algum comando para estar fazendo com que o as conexões em estações windows funcione o FTP???????

----------


## Mr_Mind

o Internet Explorer ... tenta logar-s como anonymous fornecendo a password [email protected], podera ter algo haver com isso! para isso basta alterar as definiçoes do IE ..

foi um tiro no escuro .. mas experimentem <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">

----------


## Bruno

qual navegador vc usa????

----------


## Danielvb

Atualmente estou usando o Internet Explorer 5.0, mais a questão não seria conectar em sites FTP´s no browser, 

mais sim em um programa ftp, que tem acesso a proxy entendem, eu estou usando o WS_FTP95...

Mais até agora não tive sucesso.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> 

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: Danielvb em 29-11-2002 13:40 ]

----------


## Mr_Mind

verifica q o ws_ftp .. nao faz a mm coisa q o internet explorer!!

----------


## MiddleEarth

As verificações são as mesmas??

----------


## 1c3m4n

Nas configurações do WS ele tem a opção de jah definir como vai se logar nos sites, lah deve estar especificado o usuário..... da uma olhada nisso,
soh num te falo o caminho de configuração pq eu num tenho ruwindows...

----------


## slyz

Em relação as tabelas NAT, eu sugiro utilizarem NAT para FTP ao invés de Proxy Squid. Deêm uma olhada em http://iptables.under-linux.org, tem um tutorial completo. Postamos tambem uma dica recente sobre isso. Procure no Busca com &acute;iptables&acute;. Qualquer dúvida, postem aqui. Vamos tentar solucionar.

----------

Caro Daniel:

O mesmo problema estou enfrentando e se alguém desse fórum conseguir resolver esta charada, ficarei devendo uma cerveja....
Creio que o squid só aceita requisições http e por isso não consegue
autenticar num servidor ftp, mesmo anônimo. Entretanto quando você passa
um link de arquivo num servidor ftp funciona perfeitamente.
Estou usando em algumas máquinas clientes o redirecionamento através do NAT e programas como ICQ, WINMX e da receita federal, funcionam perfeitamente.
Como estou usando o linux a pouco mais de 4 meses, também tenho
enfrentado grandes desafios, pois a maioria dos manual são péssimos e escritos por pessoas que querem exibir o seu ego e não auxiliar corretamente outros usuários.
Não se desespere, você é apenas mais um......

hasta, pessoal do underlinux....

----------


## 1c3m4n

Se eu resolver essa eu vou querer um barril de chopp naum uma cerveja hehehehe

falando serio agora ta mto estranho isso, a minha rede está do jeito q eu falei pra vcs alterarem e aki funciona... to começando a acha q tem problema no runwindows e naum no squid

----------

Pessoal:

Alterei na configuração do IE usar HTTP 1.1 através de conexões via
proxy e a mensagem retornada foi a seguinte:

ERRO
A URL solicitada não pode ser recuperada

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ocorreu uma falha na autenticação no FTP, na tentativa de recuperar a seguinte URL: ftp://ftp.terra.com.br/ 

Squid emitiu o seguinte comando FTP: 

PASS <yourpassword>e recebeu esta resposta: 
Access denied.

============================================
Pessoal que conhece o squid, pois como já falei sou novato, porquê
recebo esta mensagem ?!

hasta......

----------


## MiddleEarth

Fala homem do gelo
Velho foram testados diversos prg de ftp e não obtivemos sucesso alguém tem alguma sugestão sobre os prg de ftp?

----------


## Aquini

O problema não é o windows, nem o squid. o problema é NAT. Pelo que eu entendi, vc tem que acessar um ftp para atualizar seu web site e vc está tentando se conectar de qq estação de sua rede para efetuar isto. Pois bem com certeza vc deve ter então uma máquina com adsl, ou linha dedicada, ou até mesmo com conexão dial-up confere. Nesta máquina você tem que editar um script para efetuar o NAT e forwardear mascarando suas conexões e é nesta máquina que vc tem que carregar os módulos que eu já tinha mencionado

----------


## MiddleEarth

Já leu todas as msgs deste topico?

----------


## Danielvb

é acho que este problema esta muito estranho..... 

Leiam os Topicos deixados e revisem, para ver se tem como ou algo para que funcione o FTP .... 

Nossa ja estou ficando louco por causa deste problema.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

Olá a todos do Fórum Underlinux !!!! 

Por favor se alguém que tem o Squid instalado, e consegue fazer login via FTP, poderia me ajudar como instalando o programa FTP ( Ws_FTP95 ), para ver se com este programa consegue conectar em sites ftp´s, usando login ?????

Porque eu ainda estou com problemas para conectar nas paginas via FTP, portanto ainda não consigo entrar em sites FTP, onde pede nome de usuario e senha para se conectar.... ??????

se alguém quizer o programa FTP que estou usando pode ser baixado em www.superdownloads.com.br ou até mesmo se alguém preferir posso mandar o programa para o email... 

Alguém poderia me ajudar...????? 

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

Cara aki agente usa o WS, o CUTE,etc...
tenta usar o WSFTP-PRO ao inves do 95....

----------


## Danielvb

Cara eu instalei o WSFTP-PRO, mais mesmo assim da a mesma coisa que o programa WSFTP-95.... 

O que eu posso estar fazendo agora... para que as conexões em sites FTP´s, externos funcione???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

se vc puder me mande todas as suas regras de firewall pra [email protected]

----------


## Danielvb

Caro 1c3_m4n , eu já mandei as regras do meu firewall para o seu email... 

Aguardo Respostas...

Atenciosamente 
Daniel...

----------


## Danielvb

Cara eu fiz as configurações que voce me passou no email e ficou assim... 
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0 -j MASQUERADE

Mais ainda continua com o mesmo problema.

Quando eu tento me conectar pelo prg Ws_FTP95, como Proxy Open ele me traz a seguinte mensagem:
WINSOCK.DLL: Microsoft wsock32.dll, ver2.2, 32bit of Apr 22 1999, at 20:29:32.
WS_FTP95 LE 4.50 97.05.17, Copyright © 1992-1997 Ipswitch, Inc.
- -
connecting to 192.168.1.90 ...
Connected to 192.168.1.90 port 21

220 ProFTPD 1.2.7rc3 Server (&acute;Weblinux&acute :Wink:  [200-204-177-218.braslink.com.br]
OPEN 207.153.127.5
500 OPEN not understood.
Connect to final destination failed, so quitting

E Quando eu tento me conectar pelo prg Ws_FTP95, como User After Logon ele me traz a seguinte mensagem:

WINSOCK.DLL: Microsoft wsock32.dll, ver2.2, 32bit of Apr 22 1999, at 20:29:32.
WS_FTP95 LE 4.50 97.05.17, Copyright © 1992-1997 Ipswitch, Inc.
- -
connecting to 192.168.1.90 ...
Connected to 192.168.1.90 port 21

220 ProFTPD 1.2.7rc3 Server (&acute;Weblinux&acute :Wink:  [200-204-177-218.braslink.com.br]
USER ftp
331 Password required for ftp.
PASS (hidden)
230 User ftp logged in.
USER [email protected]
503 You are already logged in!
Connect to final destination failed, so quitting



O que será que esta acontecendo, porque mesmo eu colocando as configurações que voce me passou ainda continua dando as mesmas mensagens....

mais será que eu tenho que restartar alguma coisa, por causa da configuração do arquivo /etc/sysctl.conf ????? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

sim vc precisa restartar a rede

----------

cara restartei a minha rede como service network restart, mais mesmo depois que eu restartei a rede... não deu certo... 


Nossa cara ainda não deu certo... fiz exatamente o q voce me passou, sobre algumas configurações de firewall mais ainda não estou conseguindo me conectar em sites FTP´s, com login.... 


???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> ???? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

cara vc conhece algum pai de santo????
se conhecer chama..... isso ta mto estranho

----------


## Danielvb

É cara, na verdade não conheço não.. heheheheheh <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> 

Mais pode ter certeza se eu conhecesse um Pai de Santo, eu não estaria postanto esta mensagem no foum.... hahahahaahaha <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> 

Mais isto esta muito estranho não estou conseguindo mesmo fazer com que isso funcione... 

???????????????

Alguém poderia me ajudar??????? por Favor... ??????? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

ALGUÉM TERIA ALGUMA DICA, OU ALGUMA IDÉIA PARA EU ESTAR TENTANDO FAZER NO MEU SERVIDOR PARA QUE A CONEXÃO FTP ATRAVÉS DO BROWSER FUNCIONE ????

ALGUÉM CONSEGUE FAZER ISSO VIA BROWSER OU PROGRAMAS FTP?, SE TIVER ALGUÉM PODERIA ME AJUDAR A RESOLVER ESTE PROBLEMA????

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: Danielvb em 04-12-2002 15:54 ]

----------


## MiddleEarth

Fala Daniel eu posso te ajudar

----------


## Danielvb

Caro Middle_Earth, ainda voce pergunta se eu preciso de ajuda.... 

Nossa que pergunta heim... pra voce sem respostas.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> 

Mais se tiver alguém que queira realmente me ajudar, ou tiver alguma dica poste aqui sua mensgem... 

aguardo respostas...

----------

me envia o teu scrip dofirewall e mascaramento, por mail

[email protected]

----------


## Mr_Mind

eu ja&acute; estou um bocado (grande) farto desse problema! ... penso q dei a solução varios posts atras .. mas ninguem ligou! ...

----------


## Danielvb

Caro Mr_Mind, não entendi a sua resposta???? ou sua pergunta???


Mais ainda não consegui resolver este problema...

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro mr. mind 
Se a reposta para este problema estivesse no topico postado não haveria o pq ficar postando mais msgs.

----------


## MiddleEarth

Alguém tem mais alguma dica ou sugestão para solucionar este problema?

----------

Saudações a todos da lista, calma pessoal nada de stress, tudo tem solução, vamos por partes e assim conseguiremos uma. Primeiro devemos analisar o fato de que o SQUID nativamente permite conexões http e ftp. Portanto não ha a necessidade de se alterar nada no /etc/squid/squid.conf em relação as portas a que o mesmo refere-se nas seguintes acls:

acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 21 443 563 70 210 1025-65535
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http

logo em seguida...

http_access deny !Safe_ports

1- Ao verificar seu arquivo encontro um erro onde vc entra com a seguinte informação:
acl Safe_ports port 21 20 80 8080 777 591 # LIBERAR PORTAS 

logo em seguida...

http_access allow !Safe_ports 

- Segundo as regras vc aqui comete um erro informando que deve liberar todas as portas exceto as da acl Safe_ports.

A primeira coisa aqui seria manter essas configurações padrões e entrar apenas com suas acls restringindo o necessário para sua empresa.

2- Em relação a vc conseguir ou não upload e download de servidores ftp sem sombra de dúvidas é uma questão de como seu servidor se comporta no quesito permissões de usuários e diretórios. Para facilitar as coisas informe qual é seu servidor de FTP (sugiro o Proftp) e facilmente
será possível resolvermos seu problema.

3- Já a questão de firewall isso é particular de cada um. Fica difícil dizer quais regras seriam as ideais para vc até mesmo porque à medida que a empresa cresce aumentam os serviços de rede e o ideal é vc conhecer as regras e assim aplicalas de acordo com sua necessidade.
Como prioridade vc deve mascarar as portas 25 e 110 para que os serviços de correio funcionem já que o squid não permite tráfego nestas portas (problema de flood) como informa suas regras padrões de portas acima na acl Safe_ports. Cuidado para não mascarar a porta 80 pois assim seu SQUID não vai ser a única forma de acesso a internet.

4- Se quizer manter um contato direto meu e-mail é [email protected]

Aguardo um retorno e espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Danielvb

Aqui esta a configuração do squid.conf
# CONFIGURACAO DA PORTA
http_port 8080

# CONFIGURACAO DA MEM
#cache_mem 64
visible_hostname dns
#VARIAS ACL´S ( LISTA DE CONTROLE DE ACESSOS )
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto http ftp gopher wais cache_object
acl negar url_regex "/etc/squid/sites"
acl clider src 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
acl escrit src 192.168.6.0/255.255.255.0
acl casal src 192.168.9.0/255.255.255.0
acl tatu src 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0

#acl SSL_ports port 443 563
#acl Safe_ports port 80 21 443 563 70 210 1025-65535
#acl Safe_ports port 280 #http-mgmt
#acl Safe_ports port 488 #gss-http
#acl Safe_ports port 591 #filemaker
#acl Safe_ports port 777 #multiling http

acl CONNECT method GET CONNECT
acl query urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
no_cache deny query

# INFORMACOES SOBRE FTP
ftp_passive on
ftp_sanitycheck on

# DIRETORIOS DE CACHE
cache_dir ufs /var/spool/squid 3000 100 64
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log
cache_store_log none

cache_mgr [email protected]

http_access allow clider
http_access deny negar
http_access allow escrit
http_access allow casal
http_access allow tatu
http_access allow !Safe_ports
http_access allow manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
icp_access allow all !all

Mais mesmo assim não deu certo, pelo Browser ele ainda esta dando o seguite erro quando tento me conectar como ftp.centerlider.com.br e me passa a seguinte mensagem:

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

An FTP authentication failure occurred while trying to retrieve the URL: ftp://ftp.centerlider.com.br/ 

Squid sent the following FTP command: 

USER anonymous

and then received this reply 
Sorry, no ANONYMOUS access allowed.

e pelo programa de FTP como CUTE e Ws_ftp95 tbm não deu certo....

O que eu devo fazer para resolver de vez este problema... 
Ainda não estou conseguindo entrar em sites FTPs por estações Windows...

----------


## MiddleEarth

Mais alguma sugestão sobre este assunto?

----------


## MiddleEarth

Alguém neste forum tem o squid rodando com ftp?/
Poderia postar a conf para fazermos uma analise dos arq.??

----------


## Danielvb

???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> 
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


AINDA NÃO FOI RESOLVIDO..... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

Perguntei isso numa lista de SQUID e obtive essa resposta...

--------Resposta--------

Tive esse problema e só resolvi colocando a regra
ipchains -A forward -p tcp -s 126.0.0.0/24 -d 0/0 21 -j MASQ

onde 126.0.0.0/24 se refere do ips 126.0.0. em diante classe C.
Se der certo depois passo o numero da minha C/C
hehehe
[]&acute;s
Allan Patrick
Guarapuava/PR

Tenta aí.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif">

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro Futuremax 
Mesmo usando o que vc passou não obtive o funcionamento e não estamos usando o ipchains e sim o iptables

----------


## Futuremax

Passemos pra iptables:
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -s 126.0.0.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE

Não se esqueça de habilitar os mods NAT

modprobe iptable_nat
modprobe ip_nat_ftp
modprobe ip_nat_irc
modprobe ipcontrack_ftp
modprobe ipcontrack_irc

----------


## MiddleEarth

Não preciso definir a porta 21?
Ao usar a regra de iptables ele exibe msg de invalid argument?

[ Esta mensagem foi editada por: Middle_Earth em 18-12-2002 14:44 ]

----------


## Futuremax

Perdão, errei o correto é:

iptables -A POSTROUTING -p tcp -s 126.0.0.0/24 -d 0/0 -j MASQUERADE

E sim acho que precisa da porta 21 aberta... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

Tenta isso tb:

cp /usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth /usr/bin/

no diretorio /etc/squid criar o arquivo de senhas com o comando
htpasswd -c squid_passwd usuario
os demais somente com htpasswd squid_passwd usuario
service squid restart
no /etc/rc.d/rc.local
insirir regra que forca o squid a ser proxy transparente

iptables -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s 192.168.0.1/24 -d 0/0 --dport 80 -j SNAT --to 0/0:3128

Se não funcionar tira o -d 0/0, vamos resolver isso!!!!! <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## MiddleEarth

Quanto a primeira regra ela já foi feita Caro Futuremax

----------


## Futuremax

Nada ainda??? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif">

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro Futuremax
Continua o mesmo problema tento uma conexão com o cute ou o ws-ftp ele autentica no nosso servidor o usuário e exibe a msg que já estou logado mais não acessa o ftp do provedor que preciso transferir os arquivos

----------


## MiddleEarth

Mesmo depois te todas a tentativas a msg de erro continua:
220 ProFTPD 1.2.7rc3 Server (&acute;Weblinux&acute :Wink:  [200-204-177-218.braslink.com.br]
USER ftp
331 Password required for ftp.
PASS (hidden)
230 User ftp logged in.
USER [email protected]
503 You are already logged in!
Connect to final destination failed, so quitting
Alguém que tenha rodando o squid com ftp poderia postar a conf ou as regras de firewall para serem analisada?

----------


## Danielvb

Alguém que tenha rodando o squid com ftp poderia postar a conf ou as regras de firewall para serem analisada? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## Futuremax

Aki tá com o mesmo pau!!!! Isso que eu passei pra vc foi tirada duma lista de discussão [email protected] , lá tb ninguém conseguiu resolver, unica coisa que me passaram, é que se o squid for transparente o ftp funciona legal.....
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_confused.gif">

----------


## Zephirot

Galera...é o seguinte,
tenho um squid aqui na empresa, mas não consigo fazer ele forçar os usuarios a conectarem os programas de FTP por ele, se eu tentar pelo browser ele vai... mas se eu tentar conectar meu programa de FTP sem especificar um proxy, ele tb vai (oque não deveria acontecer).

Alguem sabe a respoesta ??

Obrigado a td&acute;s desde já...
T+

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro Zephirot
Vc pode postar a sua conf do squid para analisarmos e resolver este problema?

----------


## Zephirot

Bem....lá vai o conf completo....rsrs <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> 
valeu...
T+

# NETWORK OPTIONS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: http_port
#	Usage:	port
# hostname<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">ort
# 1.2.3.4<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">ort
#
#	The socket addresses where Squid will listen for HTTP client
#	requests. You may specify multiple socket addresses.
#	There are three forms: port alone, hostname with port, and
#	IP address with port. If you specify a hostname or IP
#	address, then Squid binds the socket to that specific
#	address. This replaces the old &acute;tcp_incoming_address&acute;
#	option. Most likely, you do not need to bind to a specific
#	address, so you can use the port number alone.
#
#	The default port number is 3128.
#
#	If you are running Squid in accelerator mode, then you
#	probably want to listen on port 80 also, or instead.
#
#	The -a command line option will override the *first* port
#	number listed here. That option will NOT override an IP
#	address, however.
#
#	You may specify multiple socket addresses on multiple lines.
#
http_port 3128

# TAG: icp_port
#	The port number where Squid sends and receives ICP queries to
#	and from neighbor caches. Default is 3130. To disable use
#	"0". May be overridden with -u on the command line.
#
#icp_port 3130

# TAG: htcp_port
#	The port number where Squid sends and receives HTCP queries to
#	and from neighbor caches. Default is 4827. To disable use
#	"0".
#
#	To enable this option, you must use --enable-htcp with the
#	configure script.
#htcp_port 4827

# TAG: mcast_groups
#	This tag specifies a list of multicast groups which your server
#	should join to receive multicasted ICP queries.
#
#	NOTE! Be very careful what you put here! Be sure you
#	understand the difference between an ICP _query_ and an ICP
#	_reply_. This option is to be set only if you want to RECEIVE
#	multicast queries. Do NOT set this option to SEND multicast
#	ICP (use cache_peer for that). ICP replies are always sent via
#	unicast, so this option does not affect whether or not you will
#	receive replies from multicast group members.
#
#	You must be very careful to NOT use a multicast address which
#	is already in use by another group of caches.
#
#	If you are unsure about multicast, please read the Multicast
#	chapter in the Squid FAQ (http://squid.nlanr.net/Squid/FAQ/).
#
#	Usage: mcast_groups 239.128.16.128 224.0.1.20
#
#	By default, Squid doesn&acute;t listen on any multicast groups.
#
#mcast_groups 239.128.16.128

# TAG: tcp_outgoing_address
# TAG: udp_incoming_address
# TAG: udp_outgoing_address
#	Usage: tcp_incoming_address 10.20.30.40
# udp_outgoing_address fully.qualified.domain.name
#
#	tcp_outgoing_address	is used for connections made to remote
# servers and other caches.
#	udp_incoming_address	is used for the ICP socket receiving packets
# from other caches.
#	udp_outgoing_address	is used for ICP packets sent out to other
# caches.
#
#	The default behavior is to not bind to any specific address.
#
#	NOTE, udp_incoming_address and udp_outgoing_address can not
#	have the same value (unless it is 0.0.0.0) since they both use
#	port 3130.
#
#	NOTE, tcp_incoming_address has been removed. You can now
#	specify IP addresses on the &acute;http_port&acute; line.
#
#tcp_outgoing_address 0.0.0.0
#udp_incoming_address 0.0.0.0
#udp_outgoing_address 0.0.0.0


# OPTIONS WHICH AFFECT THE NEIGHBOR SELECTION ALGORITHM
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: cache_peer
#	To specify other caches in a hierarchy, use the format:
#
# hostname type http_port icp_port
#
#	For example,
#
#	# proxy icp
#	# hostname type port port options
#	# -------------------- -------- ----- ----- -----------
#	cache_peer parent.foo.net parent 3128 3130 [proxy-only]
#	cache_peer sib1.foo.net sibling 3128 3130 [proxy-only]
#	cache_peer sib2.foo.net sibling 3128 3130 [proxy-only]
#
# type: either &acute;parent&acute;, &acute;sibling&acute;, or &acute;multicast&acute;.
#
#	proxy_port: The port number where the cache listens for proxy
# requests.
#
# icp_port: Used for querying neighbor caches about
# objects. To have a non-ICP neighbor
# specify &acute;7&acute; for the ICP port and make sure the
# neighbor machine has the UDP echo port
# enabled in its /etc/inetd.conf file.
#
# options: proxy-only
# weight=n
# ttl=n
# no-query
# default
# round-robin
# multicast-responder
# closest-only
# no-digest
# no-netdb-exchange
# no-delay
# login=user<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">assword
# connect-timeout=nn
# digest-url=url
#
# use &acute;proxy-only&acute; to specify that objects fetched
# from this cache should not be saved locally.
#
# use &acute;weight=n&acute; to specify a weighted parent.
# The weight must be an integer. The default weight
# is 1, larger weights are favored more.
#
# use &acute;ttl=n&acute; to specify a IP multicast TTL to use
# when sending an ICP queries to this address.
# Only useful when sending to a multicast group.
# Because we don&acute;t accept ICP replies from random
# hosts, you must configure other group members as
# peers with the &acute;multicast-responder&acute; option below.
#
# use &acute;no-query&acute; to NOT send ICP queries to this
# neighbor.
#
# use &acute;default&acute; if this is a parent cache which can
# be used as a "last-resort." You should probably
# only use &acute;default&acute; in situations where you cannot
# use ICP with your parent cache(s).
#
# use &acute;round-robin&acute; to define a set of parents which
# should be used in a round-robin fashion in the
# absence of any ICP queries.
#
# &acute;multicast-responder&acute; indicates that the named peer
# is a member of a multicast group. ICP queries will
# not be sent directly to the peer, but ICP replies
# will be accepted from it.
#
# &acute;closest-only&acute; indicates that, for ICP_OP_MISS
# replies, we&acute;ll only forward CLOSEST_PARENT_MISSes
# and never FIRST_PARENT_MISSes.
#
# use &acute;no-digest&acute; to NOT request cache digests from
# this neighbor.
#
# &acute;no-netdb-exchange&acute; disables requesting ICMP
# RTT database (NetDB) from the neighbor.
#
# use &acute;no-delay&acute; to prevent access to this neighbor
# from influencing the delay pools.
#
# use &acute;login=user<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_razz.gif">assword&acute; if this is a personal/workgroup
# proxy and your parent requires proxy authentication.
#
# use &acute;connect-timeout=nn&acute; to specify a peer
# specific connect timeout (also see the
# peer_connect_timeout directive)
#
# use &acute;digest-url=url&acute; to tell Squid to fetch the cache
# digest (if digests are enabled) for this host from
# the specified URL rather than the Squid default
# location.
#
#	NOTE: non-ICP neighbors must be specified as &acute;parent&acute;.
#
#cache_peer hostname type 3128 3130

# TAG: cache_peer_domain
#	Use to limit the domains for which a neighbor cache will be
#	queried. Usage:
#
#	cache_peer_domain cache-host domain [domain ...]
#	cache_peer_domain cache-host !domain
#
#	For example, specifying
#
# cache_peer_domain parent.foo.net	.edu
#
#	has the effect such that UDP query packets are sent to
#	&acute;bigserver&acute; only when the requested object exists on a
#	server in the .edu domain. Prefixing the domainname
#	with &acute;!&acute; means that the cache will be queried for objects
#	NOT in that domain.
#
#	NOTE:	* Any number of domains may be given for a cache-host,
# either on the same or separate lines.
# * When multiple domains are given for a particular
# cache-host, the first matched domain is applied.
# * Cache hosts with no domain restrictions are queried
# for all requests.
# * There are no defaults.
# * There is also a &acute;cache_peer_access&acute; tag in the ACL
# section.

# TAG: neighbor_type_domain
#	usage: neighbor_type_domain parent|sibling domain domain ...
#
#	Modifying the neighbor type for specific domains is now
#	possible. You can treat some domains differently than the the
#	default neighbor type specified on the &acute;cache_peer&acute; line.
#	Normally it should only be necessary to list domains which
#	should be treated differently because the default neighbor type
#	applies for hostnames which do not match domains listed here.
#
#EXAMPLE:
#	cache_peer parent cache.foo.org 3128 3130
#	neighbor_type_domain cache.foo.org sibling .com .net
#	neighbor_type_domain cache.foo.org sibling .au .de

# TAG: icp_query_timeout	(msec)
#	Normally Squid will automatically determine an optimal ICP
#	query timeout value based on the round-trip-time of recent ICP
#	queries. If you want to override the value determined by
#	Squid, set this &acute;icp_query_timeout&acute; to a non-zero value. This
#	value is specified in MILLISECONDS, so, to use a 2-second
#	timeout (the old default), you would write:
#
# icp_query_timeout 2000
#
#icp_query_timeout 0

# TAG: maximum_icp_query_timeout	(msec)
#	Normally the ICP query timeout is determined dynamically. But
#	sometimes it can lead to very large values (say 5 seconds).
#	Use this option to put an upper limit on the dynamic timeout
#	value. Do NOT use this option to always use a fixed (instead
#	of a dynamic) timeout value.
#
#	If &acute;icp_query_timeout&acute; is set to zero, then this value is
#	ignored.
#maximum_icp_query_timeout 2000

# TAG: mcast_icp_query_timeout	(msec)
#	For Multicast peers, Squid regularly sends out ICP "probes" to
#	count how many other peers are listening on the given multicast
#	address. This value specifies how long Squid should wait to
#	count all the replies. The default is 2000 msec, or 2
#	seconds.
#
#mcast_icp_query_timeout 2000

# TAG: dead_peer_timeout	(seconds)
#	This controls how long Squid waits to declare a peer cache
#	as "dead." If there are no ICP replies received in this
#	amount of time, Squid will declare the peer dead and not
#	expect to receive any further ICP replies. However, it
#	continues to send ICP queries, and will mark the peer as
#	alive upon receipt of the first subsequent ICP reply.
#
#	This timeout also affects when Squid expects to receive ICP
#	replies from peers. If more than &acute;dead_peer&acute; seconds have
#	passed since the last ICP reply was received, Squid will not
#	expect to receive an ICP reply on the next query. Thus, if
#	your time between requests is greater than this timeout, you
#	will see a lot of requests sent DIRECT to origin servers
#	instead of to your parents.
#
#dead_peer_timeout 10 seconds

# TAG: hierarchy_stoplist
#	A list of words which, if found in a URL, cause the object to
#	be handled directly by this cache. In other words, use this
#	to not query neighbor caches for certain objects. You may
#	list this option multiple times.
#
#	The default is to directly fetch URLs containing &acute;cgi-bin&acute; or &acute;?&acute;.
#
#hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?

# TAG: no_cache
#	A list of ACL elements which, if matched, cause the reply to
#	immediately removed from the cache. In other words, use this
#	to force certain objects to never be cached.
#
#	You must use the word &acute;DENY&acute; to indicate the ACL names which should
#	NOT be cached.
#
#	There is no default. We recommend you uncomment the following
#	two lines.
#
#acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
#no_cache deny QUERY


# OPTIONS WHICH AFFECT THE CACHE SIZE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: cache_mem	(bytes)
#	NOTE: THIS PARAMETER DOES NOT SPECIFY THE MAXIMUM PROCESS
#	SIZE. IT PLACES A LIMIT ON ONE ASPECT OF SQUID&acute;S MEMORY
#	USAGE. SQUID USES MEMORY FOR OTHER THINGS AS WELL.
#	YOUR PROCESS WILL PROBABLY BECOME TWICE OR THREE TIMES
#	BIGGER THAN THE VALUE YOU PUT HERE 
#
#	&acute;cache_mem&acute; specifies the ideal amount of memory to be used
#	for:
# * In-Transit objects
# * Hot Objects
# * Negative-Cached objects
#
#	Data for these objects are stored in 4 KB blocks. This
#	parameter specifies the ideal upper limit on the total size of
#	4 KB blocks allocated. In-Transit objects take the highest
#	priority.
#
#	In-transit objects have priority over the others. When
#	additional space is needed for incoming data, negative-cached
#	and hot objects will be released. In other words, the
#	negative-cached and hot objects will fill up any unused space
#	not needed for in-transit objects.
#
#	If circumstances require, this limit will be exceeded.
#	Specifically, if your incoming request rate requires more than
#	&acute;cache_mem&acute; of memory to hold in-transit objects, Squid will
#	exceed this limit to satisfy the new requests. When the load
#	decreases, blocks will be freed until the high-water mark is
#	reached. Thereafter, blocks will be used to store hot
#	objects.
#
#	The default is 8 Megabytes.
#
cache_mem 32 MB

# TAG: cache_swap_low	(percent, 0-100)
# TAG: cache_swap_high	(percent, 0-100)
#
#	The low- and high-water marks for cache object replacement.
#	Replacement begins when the swap (disk) usage is above the
#	low-water mark and attempts to maintain utilization near the
#	low-water mark. As swap utilization gets close to high-water
#	mark object eviction becomes more aggressive. If utilization is
#	close to the low-water mark less replacement is done each time.
#	
#	Defaults are 90% and 95%. If you have a large cache, 5% could be
#	hundreds of MB. If this is the case you may wish to set these
#	numbers closer together.
#
#cache_swap_low 90
#cache_swap_high 95

# TAG: maximum_object_size	(bytes)
#	Objects larger than this size will NOT be saved on disk. The
#	value is specified in kilobytes, and the default is 4MB. If
#	you wish to get a high BYTES hit ratio, you should probably
#	increase this (one 32 MB object hit counts for 3200 10KB
#	hits). If you wish to increase speed more than your want to
#	save bandwidth you should leave this low.
#
#	NOTE: if using the LFUDA replacement policy you should increase
#	this value to maximize the byte hit rate improvement of LFUDA!
#	See replacement_policy below for a discussion of this policy.
#
#maximum_object_size 4096 KB

# TAG: minimum_object_size	(bytes)
#	Objects smaller than this size will NOT be saved on disk. The
#	value is specified in kilobytes, and the default is 0 KB, which
#	means there is no minimum.
#minimum_object_size 0 KB

# TAG: ipcache_size	(number of entries)
# TAG: ipcache_low	(percent)
# TAG: ipcache_high	(percent)
#	The size, low-, and high-water marks for the IP cache.
#
#ipcache_size 1024
#ipcache_low 90
#ipcache_high 95

# TAG: fqdncache_size	(number of entries)
#	Maximum number of FQDN cache entries.
#fqdncache_size 1024


# LOGFILE PATHNAMES AND CACHE DIRECTORIES
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: cache_dir
#	Usage:
#	
#	cache_dir Type Directory-Name Mbytes Level-1 Level2
#
#	You can specify multiple cache_dir lines to spread the
#	cache among different disk partitions.
#
#	Type specifies the kind of storage system to use. Most
#	everyone will want to use "ufs" as the type. If you are using
#	Async I/O (--enable async-io) on Linux or Solaris, then you may
#	want to try "asyncufs" as the type. Async IO support may be
#	buggy, however, so beware.
#
#	&acute;Directory&acute; is a top-level directory where cache swap
#	files will be stored. If you want to use an entire disk
#	for caching, then this can be the mount-point directory.
#	The directory must exist and be writable by the Squid
#	process. Squid will NOT create this directory for you.
#
#	If no &acute;cache_dir&acute; lines are specified, the following
#	default will be used: /var/spool/squid.
#
#	&acute;Mbytes&acute; is the amount of disk space (MB) to use under this
#	directory. The default is 100 MB. Change this to suit your
#	configuration.
#
#	&acute;Level-1&acute; is the number of first-level subdirectories which
#	will be created under the &acute;Directory&acute;. The default is 16.
#
#	&acute;Level-2&acute; is the number of second-level subdirectories which
#	will be created under each first-level directory. The default
#	is 256.
#
#
#
# Diretório em que será salvo o cache de navegação
cache_dir ufs /cache 100 64 64

# TAG: cache_access_log
#	Logs the client request activity. Contains an entry for
#	every HTTP and ICP queries received.
#
#cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log

# TAG: cache_log
#	Cache logging file. This is where general information about
#	your cache&acute;s behavior goes. You can increase the amount of data
#	logged to this file with the "debug_options" tag below.
#
#cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log

# TAG: cache_store_log
#	Logs the activities of the storage manager. Shows which
#	objects are ejected from the cache, and which objects are
#	saved and for how long. To disable, enter "none". There are
#	not really utilities to analyze this data, so you can safely
#	disable it.
#
#cache_store_log /var/log/squid/store.log

# TAG: cache_swap_log
#	Location for the cache "swap.log." This log file holds the
#	metadata of objects saved on disk. It is used to rebuild the
#	cache during startup. Normally this file resides in the first
#	&acute;cache_dir&acute; directory, but you may specify an alternate
#	pathname here. Note you must give a full filename, not just
#	a directory. Since this is the index for the whole object
#	list you CANNOT periodically rotate it!
#
#	If you have more than one &acute;cache_dir&acute;, these swap logs will
#	have names such as:
#
# cache_swap_log.00
# cache_swap_log.01
# cache_swap_log.02
#
#	The numbered extension (which is added automatically)
#	corresponds to the order of the &acute;cache_dir&acute; lines in this
#	configuration file. If you change the order of the &acute;cache_dir&acute;
#	lines in this file, then these log files will NOT correspond to
#	the correct &acute;cache_dir&acute; entry (unless you manually rename
#	them). We recommend that you do NOT use this option. It is
#	better to keep these log files in each &acute;cache_dir&acute; directory.
#
#cache_swap_log

# TAG: emulate_httpd_log	on|off
#	The Cache can emulate the log file format which many &acute;httpd&acute;
#	programs use. To disable/enable this emulation, set
#	emulate_httpd_log to &acute;off&acute; or &acute;on&acute;. The default
#	is to use the native log format since it includes useful
#	information that Squid-specific log analyzers use.
#
#emulate_httpd_log off

# TAG: mime_table
#	Pathname to Squid&acute;s MIME table. You shouldn&acute;t need to change
#	this, but the default file contains examples and formatting
#	information if you do.
#
#mime_table /etc/squid/mime.conf

# TAG: log_mime_hdrs	on|off
#	The Cache can record both the request and the response MIME
#	headers for each HTTP transaction. The headers are encoded
#	safely and will appear as two bracketed fields at the end of
#	the access log (for either the native or httpd-emulated log
#	formats). To enable this logging set log_mime_hdrs to &acute;on&acute;.
#
#log_mime_hdrs off

# TAG: useragent_log
#	If configured with the "--enable-useragent_log" configure
#	option, Squid will write the User-Agent field from HTTP
#	requests to the filename specified here. By default
#	useragent_log is disabled.
#
#useragent_log none

# TAG: pid_filename
#	A filename to write the process-id to. To disable, enter "none".
#
#pid_filename /var/run/squid.pid

# TAG: debug_options
#	Logging options are set as section,level where each source file
#	is assigned a unique section. Lower levels result in less
#	output, Full debugging (level 9) can result in a very large
#	log file, so be careful. The magic word "ALL" sets debugging
#	levels for all sections. We recommend normally running with
#	"ALL,1".
#
#debug_options ALL,1

# TAG: log_fqdn	on|off
#	Turn this on if you wish to log fully qualified domain names
#	in the access.log. To do this Squid does a DNS lookup of all
#	IP&acute;s connecting to it. This can (in some situations) increase
#	latency, which makes your cache seem slower for interactive
#	browsing. 
#
#log_fqdn off

# TAG: client_netmask
#	A netmask for client addresses in logfiles and cachemgr output.
#	Change this to protect the privacy of your cache clients.
#	A netmask of 255.255.255.0 will log all IP&acute;s in that range with
#	the last digit set to &acute;0&acute;.
#
#client_netmask 255.255.255.255


# OPTIONS FOR EXTERNAL SUPPORT PROGRAMS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: ftp_user
#	If you want the anonymous login password to be more informative
#	(and enable the use of picky ftp servers), set this to something
#	reasonable for your domain, like [email protected]
#
#	The reason why this is domainless by default is that the
#	request can be made on the behalf of a user in any domain,
#	depending on how the cache is used.
#	Some ftp server also validate that the email address is valid
#	(for example perl.com).
#
#ftp_user [email protected]

# TAG: ftp_list_width
#	Sets the width of ftp listings. This should be set to fit in
#	the width of a standard browser. Setting this too small
#	can cut off long filenames when browsing ftp sites.
#
#ftp_list_width 32

# TAG: ftp_passive
#	If your firewall does not allow Squid to use passive
#	connections, then turn off this option.
ftp_passive on

# TAG: cache_dns_program
#	Specify the location of the executable for dnslookup process.
#
#cache_dns_program /usr/bin/dnsserver

# TAG: dns_children
#	The number of processes spawn to service DNS name lookups.
#	For heavily loaded caches on large servers, you should
#	probably increase this value to at least 10. The maximum
#	is 32. The default is 5.
#
#	You must have at least one dnsserver process.
#
#dns_children 5

# TAG: dns_defnames	on|off
#	Normally the &acute;dnsserver&acute; disables the RES_DEFNAMES resolver
#	option (see res_init(3)). This prevents caches in a hierarchy
#	from interpreting single-component hostnames locally. To allow
#	dnsserver to handle single-component names, enable this
#	option.
#
#dns_defnames off

# TAG: dns_nameservers
#	Use this if you want to specify a list of DNS name servers
#	(IP addresses) to use instead of those given in your
#	/etc/resolv.conf file.
#
#	Example: dns_nameservers 10.0.0.1 192.172.0.4
#
#dns_nameservers none

# TAG: unlinkd_program
#	Specify the location of the executable for file deletion process.
#	This isn&acute;t needed if you are using async-io since it&acute;s handled by
#	a thread.
#
#unlinkd_program /usr/bin/unlinkd

# TAG: pinger_program
#	Specify the location of the executable for the pinger process.
#	This is only useful if you configured Squid (during compilation)
#	with the &acute;--enable-icmp&acute; option.
#
#pinger_program /usr/bin/pinger

# TAG: redirect_program
#	Specify the location of the executable for the URL redirector.
#	Since they can perform almost any function there isn&acute;t one included.
#	See the Release-Notes for information on how to write one.
#	By default, a redirector is not used.
#
#redirect_program none

# TAG: redirect_children
#	The number of redirector processes to spawn. If you start
#	too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a backlog of
#	URLs, slowing it down. If you start too many they will use RAM
#	and other system resources.
#
#redirect_children 5

# TAG: redirect_rewrites_host_header
#	By default Squid rewrites any Host: header in redirected
#	requests. If you are running a accelerator then this may
#	not be a wanted effect of a redirector.
#redirect_rewrites_host_header on

# TAG: redirector_access
#	If defined, this access list specifies which requests are
#	sent to the redirector processes. By default all requests
#	are sent.

# TAG: authenticate_program
#	Specify the command for the external authenticator. Such a
#	program reads a line containing "username password" and replies
#	"OK" or "ERR" in an endless loop. If you use an authenticator,
#	make sure you have 1 acl of type proxy_auth. By default, the
#	authenticator_program is not used.
#
#	If you want to use the traditional proxy authentication,
#	jump over to the ../auth_modules/NCSA directory and
#	type:
# % make
# % make install
#
#	Then, set this line to something like
#
#	authenticate_program /usr/bin/ncsa_auth /usr/etc/passwd
#zero
authenticate_program /usr/lib/squid/ncsa_auth /etc/shadow

#
# TAG: authenticate_children
#	The number of authenticator processes to spawn (default 5). If you
#	start too few Squid will have to wait for them to process a backlog
#	of usercode/password verifications, slowing it down. When password
#	verifications are done via a (slow) network you are likely to need
#	lots of authenticator processes.
#
#authenticate_children 5

# TAG: authenticate_ttl
#	The time a checked username/password combination remains cached
#	(default 3600). If a wrong password is given for a cached user,
#	the user gets removed from the username/password cache forcing
#	a revalidation.
#
#authenticate_ttl 3600

# TAG: authenticate_ip_ttl
#	With this option you control how long a proxy authentication
#	will be bound to a specific IP address. If a request using
#	the same user name is received during this time then access
#	will be denied and both users are required to reauthenticate
#	them selves. The idea behind this is to make it annoying
#	for people to share their password to their friends, but
#	yet allow a dialup user to reconnect on a different dialup
#	port.
#
#	The default is 0 to disable the check. Recommended value
#	if you have dialup users are no more than 60 (seconds). If
#	all your users are stationary then higher values may be
#	used.
#
#authenticate_ip_ttl 0


# OPTIONS FOR TUNING THE CACHE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: wais_relay_host
# TAG: wais_relay_port
#	Relay WAIS request to host (1st arg) at port (2 arg).
#
#wais_relay_host localhost
#wais_relay_port 8000

# TAG: request_header_max_size	(KB)
#	This specifies the maximum size for HTTP headers in a request.
#	Request headers are usually relatively small (about 512 bytes).
#	Placing a limit on the request header size will catch certain
#	bugs (for example with persistent connections) and possibly
#	buffer-overflow or denial-of-service attacks.
#request_header_max_size 10 KB

# TAG: request_body_max_size	(KB)
#	This specifies the maximum size for an HTTP request body.
#	In other words, the maximum size of a PUT/POST request.
#	A user who attempts to send a request with a body larger
#	than this limit receives an "Invalid Request" error message.
#	If you set this parameter to a zero, there will be no limit
#	imposed.
#request_body_max_size 1 MB

# TAG: reply_body_max_size	(KB)
#	This option specifies the maximum size of a reply body. It
#	can be used to prevent users from downloading very large files,
#	such as MP3&acute;s and movies. The reply size is checked twice.
#	First when we get the reply headers, we check the
#	content-length value. If the content length value exists and
#	is larger than this parameter, the request is denied and the
#	user receives an error message that says "the request or reply
#	is too large." If there is no content-length, and the reply
#	size exceeds this limit, the client&acute;s connection is just closed
#	and they will receive a partial reply.
#
#	NOTE: downstream caches probably can not detect a partial reply
#	if there is no content-length header, so they will cache
#	partial responses and give them out as hits. You should NOT
#	use this option if you have downstream caches.
#
#	If you set this parameter to zero (the default), there will be
#	no limit imposed.
#reply_body_max_size 0

# TAG: refresh_pattern
#	usage: refresh_pattern [-i] regex min percent max [options]
#
#	By default, regular expressions are CASE-SENSITIVE. To make
#	them case-insensitive, use the -i option.
#
#	&acute;Min&acute; is the time (in minutes) an object without an explicit
#	expiry time should be considered fresh. The recommended
#	value is 0, any higher values may cause dynamic applications
#	to be erroneously cached unless the application designer
#	has taken the appropriate actions.
#
#	&acute;Percent&acute; is a percentage of the objects age (time since last
#	modification age) an object without explicit expiry time
#	will be considered fresh.
#
#	&acute;Max&acute; is an upper limit on how long objects without an explicit
#	expiry time will be considered fresh.
#
#	options: override-expire
# override-lastmod
# reload-into-ims
# ignore-reload
#
# override-expire enforces min age even if the server
# sent a Expires: header. Doing this VIOLATES the HTTP
# standard. Enabling this feature could make you liable
# for problems which it causes.
#
# override-lastmod enforces min age even on objects
# that was modified recently.
#
# reload-into-ims changes client no-cache or ``reload&acute;&acute;
# to If-Modified-Since requests. Doing this VIOLATES the
# HTTP standard. Enabling this feature could make you
# liable for problems which it causes.
#
# ignore-reload ignores a client no-cache or ``reload&acute;&acute;
# header. Doing this VIOLATES the HTTP standard. Enabling
# this feature could make you liable for problems which
# it causes.
# 
#	Please see the file doc/Release-Notes-1.1.txt for a full
#	description of Squid&acute;s refresh algorithm. Basically a
#	cached object is: (the order is changed from 1.1.X)
#
# FRESH if expires < now, else STALE
# STALE if age > max
# FRESH if lm-factor < percent, else STALE
# FRESH if age < min
# else STALE
#
#	The refresh_pattern lines are checked in the order listed here.
#	The first entry which matches is used. If none of the entries
#	match, then the default will be used.
#
#Default:
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440	20%	10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:	1440	0%	1440
refresh_pattern . 0	20%	4320

# TAG: replacement_policy
#	The cache replacement policy parameter determines which
#	objects are evicted (replaced) when disk space is needed.
#	Squid used to have only a single replacement policy, LRU.
#	But when built with -DHEAP_REPLACEMENT you can choose
#	between two new, enhanced policies:
#
# GDSF: Greedy-Dual Size Frequency
# LFUDA: Least Frequently Used with Dynamic Aging
#
#	Both of these policies are frequency based rather than recency
#	based, and perform better than LRU.
#
#	The GDSF policy optimizes object hit rate by keeping smaller
#	popular objects in cache so it has a better chance of getting a
#	hit. It achieves a lower byte hit rate than LFUDA though since
#	it evicts larger (possibly popular) objects.
#
#	The LFUDA policy keeps popular objects in cache regardless of
#	their size and thus optimizes byte hit rate at the expense of
#	hit rate since one large, popular object will prevent many
#	smaller, slightly less popular objects from being cached.
#
#	Both policies utilize a dynamic aging mechanism that prevents
#	cache pollution that can otherwise occur with frequency-based
#	replacement policies.
#
#	NOTE: if using the LFUDA replacement policy you should increase
#	the value of maximum_object_size above its default of 4096 KB to
#	to maximize the potential byte hit rate improvement of LFUDA. 
#
#	For more information about these cache replacement policies see
#	http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/1999/HPL-1999-69.html and
#	http://fog.hpl.external.hp.com/techr...PL-98-173.html.
#
#replacement_policy LFUDA

# TAG: reference_age
#	As a part of normal operation, Squid performs Least Recently
#	Used removal of cached objects. The LRU age for removal is
#	computed dynamically, based on the amount of disk space in
#	use. The dynamic value can be seen in the Cache Manager &acute;info&acute;
#	output.
#
#	The &acute;reference_age&acute; parameter defines the maximum LRU age. For
#	example, setting reference_age to &acute;1 week&acute; will cause objects
#	to be removed if they have not been accessed for a week or
#	more. The default value is one year.
#
#	Specify a number here, followed by units of time. For example:
# 1 week
# 3.5 days
# 4 months
# 2.2 hours
#
#	NOTE: this parameter is not used when using the enhanced
#	replacement policies, GDSH or LFUDA.
#
#reference_age 1 year

# TAG: quick_abort_min	(KB)
# TAG: quick_abort_max	(KB)
# TAG: quick_abort_pct	(percent)
#	The cache can be configured to continue downloading aborted
#	requests. This may be undesirable on slow (e.g. SLIP) links
#	and/or very busy caches. Impatient users may tie up file
#	descriptors and bandwidth by repeatedly requesting and
#	immediately aborting downloads.
#
#	When the user aborts a request, Squid will check the
#	quick_abort values to the amount of data transfered until
#	then.
#
#	If the transfer has less than &acute;quick_abort_min&acute; KB remaining,
#	it will finish the retrieval. Setting &acute;quick_abort_min&acute; to -1
#	will disable the quick_abort feature.
#
#	If the transfer has more than &acute;quick_abort_max&acute; KB remaining,
#	it will abort the retrieval.
#
#	If more than &acute;quick_abort_pct&acute; of the transfer has completed,
#	it will finish the retrieval.
#
#quick_abort_min 16 KB
#quick_abort_max 16 KB
#quick_abort_pct 95

# TAG: negative_ttl	time-units
#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for failed requests. Certain types of
#	failures (such as "connection refused" and "404 Not Found&quot<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> are
#	negatively-cached for a configurable amount of time. The
#	default is 5 minutes. Note that this is different from
#	negative caching of DNS lookups.
#
#negative_ttl 5 minutes

# TAG: positive_dns_ttl	time-units
#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for positive caching of successful DNS lookups.
#	Default is 6 hours (360 minutes). If you want to minimize the
#	use of Squid&acute;s ipcache, set this to 1, not 0.
#
#positive_dns_ttl 6 hours

# TAG: negative_dns_ttl	time-units
#	Time-to-Live (TTL) for negative caching of failed DNS lookups.
#
#negative_dns_ttl 5 minutes

# TAG: range_offset_limit	(bytes)
#	Sets a upper limit on how far into the the file a Range request
#	may be to cause Squid to prefetch the whole file. If beyond this
#	limit then Squid forwards the Range request as it is and the result
#	is NOT cached.
#
#	This is to stop a far ahead range request (lets say start at 17MB)
#	from making Squid fetch the whole object up to that point before
#	sending anything to the client.
#
#	A value of -1 causes Squid to always fetch the object from the
#	beginning so that it may cache the result. (2.0 style)
#
#	A value of 0 causes Squid to never fetch more than the client
#	client requested. (default)
#
#range_offset_limit 0 KB


# TIMEOUTS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: connect_timeout	time-units
#	Some systems (notably Linux) can not be relied upon to properly
#	time out connect(2) requests. Therefore the Squid process
#	enforces its own timeout on server connections. This parameter
#	specifies how long to wait for the connect to complete. The
#	default is two minutes (120 seconds).
#
#connect_timeout 120 seconds

# TAG: peer_connect_timeout	time-units
#	This parameter specifies how long to wait for a pending TCP
#	connection to a peer cache. The default is 30 seconds. You
#	may also set different timeout values for individual neighbors
#	with the &acute;connect-timeout&acute; option on a &acute;cache_peer&acute; line.
#peer_connect_timeout 30 seconds

# TAG: siteselect_timeout	time-units
#	For URN to multiple URL&acute;s URL selection
#
#siteselect_timeout 4 seconds

# TAG: read_timeout	time-units
#	The read_timeout is applied on server-side connections. After
#	each successful read(), the timeout will be extended by this
#	amount. If no data is read again after this amount of time,
#	the request is aborted and logged with ERR_READ_TIMEOUT. The
#	default is 15 minutes.
#
#read_timeout 15 minutes

# TAG: request_timeout
#	How long to wait for an HTTP request after connection
#	establishment. For persistent connections, wait this long
#	after the previous request completes.
#
#request_timeout 30 seconds

# TAG: client_lifetime	time-units
#	The maximum amount of time that a client (browser) is allowed to
#	remain connected to the cache process. This protects the Cache
#	from having a lot of sockets (and hence file descriptors) tied up
#	in a CLOSE_WAIT state from remote clients that go away without
#	properly shutting down (either because of a network failure or
#	because of a poor client implementation). The default is one
#	day, 1440 minutes.
#
#	NOTE: The default value is intended to be much larger than any
#	client would ever need to be connected to your cache. You
#	should probably change client_lifetime only as a last resort.
#	If you seem to have many client connections tying up
#	filedescriptors, we recommend first tuning the read_timeout,
#	request_timeout, pconn_timeout and quick_abort values.
#
#client_lifetime 1 day

# TAG: half_closed_clients
#	Some clients may shutdown the sending side of their TCP
#	connections, while leaving their receiving sides open.	Sometimes,
#	Squid can not tell the difference between a half-closed and a
#	fully-closed TCP connection. By default, half-closed client
#	connections are kept open until a read(2) or write(2) on the
#	socket returns an error. Change this option to &acute;off&acute; and Squid
#	will immediately close client connections when read(2) returns
#	"no more data to read."
#
#half_closed_clients on

# TAG: pconn_timeout
#	Timeout for idle persistent connections to servers and other
#	proxies.
#pconn_timeout 120 seconds

# TAG: ident_timeout
#	Maximum time to wait for IDENT requests. If this is too high,
#	and you enabled &acute;ident_lookup&acute;, then you might be susceptible
#	to denial-of-service by having many ident requests going at
#	once.
#
#	Only src type ACL checks are fully supported. A src_domain
#	ACL might work at times, but it will not always provide
#	the correct result.
#
#	This option may be disabled by using --disable-ident with
#	the configure script.
#ident_timeout 10 seconds

# TAG: shutdown_lifetime	time-units
#	When SIGTERM or SIGHUP is received, the cache is put into
#	"shutdown pending" mode until all active sockets are closed.
#	This value is the lifetime to set for all open descriptors
#	during shutdown mode. Any active clients after this many
#	seconds will receive a &acute;timeout&acute; message.
#
#shutdown_lifetime 30 seconds


# ACCESS CONTROLS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: acl
#	Defining an Access List
#
#	acl aclname acltype string1 ...
#	acl aclname acltype "file" ...
#
#	when using "file", the file should contain one item per line
#
#	acltype is one of src dst srcdomain dstdomain url_pattern
# urlpath_pattern time port proto method browser user
#
#	By default, regular expressions are CASE-SENSITIVE. To make
#	them case-insensitive, use the -i option.
#
#	acl aclname src ip-address/netmask ... (clients IP address)
#	acl aclname src addr1-addr2/netmask ... (range of addresses)
#	acl aclname dst ip-address/netmask ... (URL host&acute;s IP address)
#	acl aclname myip ip-address/netmask ... (local socket IP address)
#
#	acl aclname srcdomain .foo.com ... # reverse lookup, client IP
#	acl aclname dstdomain .foo.com ... # Destination server from URL
#	acl aclname srcdom_regex [-i] xxx ... # regex matching client name
#	acl aclname dstdom_regex [-i] xxx ... # regex matching server
# # For dstdomain and dstdom_regex a reverse lookup is tried if a IP
# # based URL is used. The name "none" is used if the reverse lookup
# # fails.
#
#	acl aclname time [day-abbrevs] [h1:m1-h2:m2]
# day-abbrevs:
# S - Sunday
# M - Monday
# T - Tuesday
# W - Wednesday
# H - Thursday
# F - Friday
# A - Saturday
# h1:m1 must be less than h2:m2
#	acl aclname url_regex [-i] ^http:// ...	# regex matching on whole URL
#	acl aclname urlpath_regex [-i] \.gif$ ...	# regex matching on URL path
#	acl aclname port 80 70 21 ...
#	acl aclname port 0-1024 ... # ranges allowed
#	acl aclname myport 3128 ... # (local socket TCP port)
#	acl aclname proto HTTP FTP ...
#	acl aclname method GET POST ...
#	acl aclname browser [-i] regexp
# # pattern match on User-Agent header
#	acl aclname ident username ...
# # string match on ident output.
# # use REQUIRED to accept any non-null ident.
#	acl aclname src_as number ... 
#	acl aclname dst_as number ...
# # Except for access control, AS numbers can be used for
# # routing of requests to specific caches. Here&acute;s an 
# # example for routing all requests for AS#1241 and only 
# # those to mycache.mydomain.net:
# # acl asexample dst_as 1241
# # cache_peer_access mycache.mydomain.net allow asexample
# # cache_peer_access mycache_mydomain.net deny all
#
#	acl aclname proxy_auth username ...
# # list of valid usernames
# # use REQUIRED to accept any valid username.
# #
# # NOTE: when a Proxy-Authentication header is sent but it is not
# # needed during ACL checking the username is NOT logged
# # in access.log.
# #
# # NOTE: proxy_auth requires a EXTERNAL authentication program
# # to check username/password combinations (see
# # authenticate_program).
# #
# # WARNING: proxy_auth can&acute;t be used in a transparent proxy. It
# # collides with any authentication done by origin servers. It may
# # seem like it works at first, but it doesn&acute;t.
#
#	acl aclname snmp_community string ...
# # A community string to limit access to your SNMP Agent
# # Example:
# # 
# #	acl snmppublic snmp_community public
#
#	acl aclname maxconn number
# # This will be matched when the client&acute;s IP address has
# # more than <number> HTTP connections established.
#
#
#Examples:
#acl myexample dst_as 1241
#acl password proxy_auth REQUIRED
#

###########################################################
# Defaults:
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80 21 443 563 70 210 1025-65535
acl Safe_ports port 280
acl Safe_ports port 488
acl Safe_ports port 591
acl Safe_ports port 777
acl Safe_ports port 8081
acl Safe_ports port 32000
acl Safe_ports port 81
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#---------------------------------------------------------------
# Listas de controle para acesso a Web
acl palavrasproibidas url_regex "/etc/squid/acl/palavrasproibidas"
acl sitesproibidos dstdomain "/etc/squid/acl/sitesproibidos"
acl ipsproibidos src "/etc/squid/acl/ipsproibidos"
acl sitesliberados dstdomain "/etc/squid/acl/sitesliberados"

# Lista de maquinas com acesso total
acl liberados src "/etc/squid/acl/liberados"

# Padrao
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

# Proibe ip&acute;s listados no aquivo ipsproibidos 
http_access deny ipsproibidos

# Libera acesso para os computadores com acesso total
http_access allow liberados

# Libera e Proibe as listas de filtros html
http_access allow sitesliberados
http_access deny sitesproibidos
http_access deny palavrasproibidas

#http_access deny all

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
# INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS
#

###########################################################
#
#
# TAG: icp_access
#	Reply to all ICP queries we receive
#
icp_access allow all

# TAG: miss_access
#	Use to force your neighbors to use you as a sibling instead of
#	a parent. For example:
#
# acl localclients src 172.16.0.0/16
# miss_access allow localclients
# miss_access deny !localclients
#
#	This means that only your local clients are allowed to fetch
#	MISSES and all other clients can only fetch HITS.
#
#	By default, allow all clients who passed the http_access rules
#	to fetch MISSES from us.
miss_access allow all

# TAG: cache_peer_access
#	Similar to &acute;cache_peer_domain&acute; but provides more flexibility by
#	using ACL elements.
#
#	cache_peer_access cache-host allow|deny [!]aclname ...
#
#	The syntax is identical to &acute;http_access&acute; and the other lists of
#	ACL elements. See the comments for &acute;http_access&acute; below, or
#	the Squid FAQ (http://squid.nlanr.net/Squid/FAQ/FAQ-10.html).

# TAG: proxy_auth_realm
#	Specifies the realm name which is to be reported to the client for
#	proxy authentication (part of the text the user will see when
#	prompted their username and password).
#
#proxy_auth_realm Squid proxy-caching web server

# TAG: ident_lookup_access
#	A list of ACL elements which, if matched, cause an ident
#	(RFC 931) lookup to be performed for this request. For
#	example, you might choose to always perform ident lookups
#	for your main multi-user Unix boxes, but not for your Macs
#	and PCs. By default, ident lookups are not performed for
#	any requests.
#
#	To enable ident lookups for specific client addresses, you
#	can follow this example:
# 
#	acl ident_aware_hosts src 198.168.1.0/255.255.255.0
#	ident_lookup_access allow ident_aware_hosts
#	ident_lookup_access deny all
#
#	This option may be disabled by using --disable-ident with
#	the configure script.
#ident_lookup_access deny all


# ADMINISTRATIVE PARAMETERS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: cache_mgr
#	Email-address of local cache manager who will receive
#	mail if the cache dies. The default is "webmaster."
#
#cache_mgr webmaster

# TAG: cache_effective_user
# TAG: cache_effective_group
#
#	If the cache is run as root, it will change its effective/real
#	UID/GID to the UID/GID specified below. The default is to
#	change to UID to nobody and GID to nogroup.
#
#	If Squid is not started as root, the default is to keep the
#	current UID/GID. Note that if Squid is not started as root then
#	you cannot set http_port to a value lower than 1024.
#
#cache_effective_user nobody
#cache_effective_group nobody

# TAG: visible_hostname
#	If you want to present a special hostname in error messages, etc,
#	then define this. Otherwise, the return value of gethostname()
#	will be used. If you have multiple caches in a cluster and
#	get errors about IP-forwarding you must set them to have individual
#	names with this setting.
#
#visible_hostname www-cache.foo.org

# TAG: unique_hostname
#	If you want to have multiple machines with the same
#	&acute;visible_hostname&acute; then you must give each machine a different
#	&acute;unique_hostname&acute; so that forwarding loops can be detected.
#
#unique_hostname www-cache1.foo.org

# TAG: hostname_aliases
#	A list of other DNS names that your cache has.


# OPTIONS FOR THE CACHE REGISTRATION SERVICE
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
#
#	This section contains parameters for the (optional) cache
#	announcement service. This service is provided to help
#	cache administrators locate one another in order to join or
#	create cache hierarchies.
#
#	An &acute;announcement&acute; message is sent (via UDP) to the registration
#	service by Squid. By default, the announcement message is NOT
#	SENT unless you enable it with &acute;announce_period&acute; below.
#
#	The announcement message includes your hostname, plus the
#	following information from this configuration file:
#
# http_port
# icp_port
# cache_mgr
#
#	All current information is processed regularly and made
#	available on the Web at http://ircache.nlanr.net/Cache/Tracker/.

# TAG: announce_period
#	This is how frequently to send cache announcements. The
#	default is `0&acute; which disables sending the announcement
#	messages.
#
#	To enable announcing your cache, just uncomment the line
#	below.
#
#announce_period 1 day

# TAG: announce_host
# TAG: announce_file
# TAG: announce_port
#	announce_host and announce_port set the hostname and port
#	number where the registration message will be sent.
#
#	Hostname will default to &acute;tracker.ircache.net&acute; and port will
#	default default to 3131. If the &acute;filename&acute; argument is given,
#	the contents of that file will be included in the announce
#	message.
#
#announce_host tracker.ircache.net
#announce_port 3131


# HTTPD-ACCELERATOR OPTIONS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: httpd_accel_host
# TAG: httpd_accel_port
#	If you want to run Squid as an httpd accelerator, define the
#	host name and port number where the real HTTP server is.
#
#	If you want virtual host support then specify the hostname
#	as "virtual".
#
#	NOTE: enabling httpd_accel_host disables proxy-caching and
#	ICP. If you want these features enabled also, then set
#	the &acute;httpd_accel_with_proxy&acute; option.
#
#httpd_accel_host hostname
#httpd_accel_port port

# TAG: httpd_accel_with_proxy	on|off
#	If you want to use Squid as both a local httpd accelerator
#	and as a proxy, change this to &acute;on&acute;.
#
#httpd_accel_with_proxy off

# TAG: httpd_accel_uses_host_header	on|off
#	HTTP/1.1 requests include a Host: header which is basically the
#	hostname from the URL. Squid can be an accelerator for
#	different HTTP servers by looking at this header. However,
#	Squid does NOT check the value of the Host header, so it opens
#	a big security hole. We recommend that this option remain
#	disabled unless you are sure of what you are doing.
#
#	However, you will need to enable this option if you run Squid
#	as a transparent proxy. Otherwise, virtual servers which
#	require the Host: header will not be properly cached.
#httpd_accel_uses_host_header off


# MISCELLANEOUS
# -----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# TAG: dns_testnames
#	The DNS tests exit as soon as the first site is successfully looked up
#
#	If you want to disable DNS tests, do not comment out or delete this
#	list. Instead use the -D command line option
#
#dns_testnames netscape.com internic.net nlanr.net microsoft.com

# TAG: logfile_rotate
#	Specifies the number of logfile rotations to make when you
#	type &acute;squid -k rotate&acute;. The default is 10, which will rotate
#	with extensions 0 through 9. Setting logfile_rotate to 0 will
#	disable the rotation, but the logfiles are still closed and
#	re-opened. This will enable you to rename the logfiles
#	yourself just before sending the rotate signal.
#
#	Note, the &acute;squid -k rotate&acute; command normally sends a USR1
#	signal to the running squid process. In certain situations
#	(e.g. on Linux with Async I/O), USR1 is used for other
#	purposes, so -k rotate uses another signal. It is best to get
#	in the habit of using &acute;squid -k rotate&acute; instead of &acute;kill -USR1
#	<pid>&acute;.
#
#logfile_rotate 4

# TAG: append_domain
#	Appends local domain name to hostnames without any dots in
#	them. append_domain must begin with a period.
#
#append_domain .yourdomain.com

# TAG: tcp_recv_bufsize	(bytes)
#	Size of receive buffer to set for TCP sockets. Probably just
#	as easy to change your kernel&acute;s default. Set to zero to use
#	the default buffer size.
#
#tcp_recv_bufsize 0 bytes

# TAG: err_html_text
#	HTML text to include in error messages. Make this a "mailto"
#	URL to your admin address, or maybe just a link to your
#	organizations Web page.
#
#	To include this in your error messages, you must rewrite
#	the error template files (found in the "errors" directory).
#	Wherever you want the &acute;err_html_text&acute; line to appear,
#	insert a %L tag in the error template file.
#err_html_text

# TAG: deny_info
#	Usage: deny_info err_page_name acl
#	Example: deny_info ERR_CUSTOM_ACCESS_DENIED bad_guys
#
#	This can be used to return a ERR_ page for requests which
#	do not pass the &acute;http_access&acute; rules. A single ACL will cause
#	the http_access check to fail. If a &acute;deny_info&acute; line exists
#	for that ACL then Squid returns a corresponding error page.
#
#	You may use ERR_ pages that come with Squid or create your own pages
#	and put them into the configured errors/ directory.

# TAG: memory_pools	on|off
#	If set, Squid will keep pools of allocated (but unused) memory
#	available for future use. If memory is a premium on your
#	system and you believe your malloc library outperforms Squid 
#	routines, disable this.
#
#memory_pools on

# TAG: memory_pools_limit	(bytes)
#	Used only with memory_pools on:
#	memory_pools_limit 50 MB
#
#	If set to a non-zero value, Squid will keep at most the specified
#	limit of allocated (but unused) memory in memory pools. All free()
#	requests that exceed this limit will be handled by your malloc
#	library. Squid does not pre-allocate any memory, just safe-keeps
#	objects that otherwise would be free()d. Thus, it is safe to set
#	memory_pools_limit to a reasonably high value even if your
#	configuration will use less memory.
#
#	If not set (default) or set to zero, Squid will keep all memory it
#	can. That is, there will be no limit on the total amount of memory
#	used for safe-keeping.
#
#	To disable memory allocation optimization, do not set
#	memory_pools_limit to 0. Set memory_pools to "off" instead.
#
#	An overhead for maintaining memory pools is not taken into account
#	when the limit is checked. This overhead is close to four bytes per
#	object kept. However, pools may actually _save_ memory because of
#	reduced memory thrashing in your malloc library.

# TAG: forwarded_for	on|off
#	If set, Squid will include your system&acute;s IP address or name
#	in the HTTP requests it forwards. By default it looks like
#	this:
#
# X-Forwarded-For: 192.1.2.3
#
#	If you disable this, it will appear as
#
# X-Forwarded-For: unknown
#
#forwarded_for on

# TAG: log_icp_queries	on|off
#	If set, ICP queries are logged to access.log. You may wish
#	do disable this if your ICP load is VERY high to speed things
#	up or to simplify log analysis.
#
#log_icp_queries on

# TAG: icp_hit_stale	on|off
#	If you want to return ICP_HIT for stale cache objects, set this
#	option to &acute;on&acute;. If you have sibling relationships with caches
#	in other administrative domains, this should be &acute;off&acute;. If you only
#	have sibling relationships with caches under your control, then
#	it is probably okay to set this to &acute;on&acute;.
#
#icp_hit_stale off

# TAG: minimum_direct_hops
#	If using the ICMP pinging stuff, do direct fetches for sites
#	which are no more than this many hops away.
#
#minimum_direct_hops 4

# TAG: cachemgr_passwd
#	Specify passwords for cachemgr operations.
#
#	Usage: cachemgr_passwd password action action ...
#
#	Some valid actions are (see cache manager menu for a full list):
# 5min
# 60min
# asndb
# authenticator
# cbdata
# client_list
# comm_incoming
# config *
# counters
# delay
# digest_stats
# dns
# events
# filedescriptors
# fqdncache
# histograms
# http_headers
# info
# io
# ipcache
# mem
# menu
# netdb
# non_peers
# objects
# pconn
# peer_select
# redirector
# refresh
# server_list
# shutdown *
# store_digest
# storedir
# utilization
# via_headers
# vm_objects
#
#	* Indicates actions which will not be performed without a
# valid password, others can be performed if not listed here.
#
#	To disable an action, set the password to "disable".
#	To allow performing an action without a password, set the
#	password to "none".
#
#	Use the keyword "all" to set the same password for all actions.
#
#cachemgr_passwd secret shutdown
#cachemgr_passwd lesssssssecret info stats/objects
#cachemgr_passwd disable all

# TAG: store_avg_object_size	(kbytes)
#	Average object size, used to estimate number of objects your
#	cache can hold. See doc/Release-Notes-1.1.txt. The default is
#	13 KB.
#
#store_avg_object_size 13 KB

# TAG: store_objects_per_bucket
#	Target number of objects per bucket in the store hash table.
#	Lowering this value increases the total number of buckets and
#	also the storage maintenance rate. The default is 50.
#
#store_objects_per_bucket 50

# TAG: client_db	on|off
#	If you want to disable collecting per-client statistics, then
#	turn off client_db here.
#
#client_db on

# TAG: netdb_low
# TAG: netdb_high
#	The low and high water marks for the ICMP measurement
#	database. These are counts, not percents. The defaults are
#	900 and 1000. When the high water mark is reached, database
#	entries will be deleted until the low mark is reached.
#
#netdb_low 900
#netdb_high 1000

# TAG: netdb_ping_period
#	The minimum period for measuring a site. There will be at
#	least this much delay between successive pings to the same
#	network. The default is five minutes.
#
#netdb_ping_period 5 minutes

# TAG: query_icmp	on|off
#	If you want to ask your peers to include ICMP data in their ICP
#	replies, enable this option.
#
#	If your peer has configured Squid (during compilation) with
#	&acute;--enable-icmp&acute; then that peer will send ICMP pings to origin server
#	sites of the URLs it receives. If you enable this option then the
#	ICP replies from that peer will include the ICMP data (if available).
#	Then, when choosing a parent cache, Squid will choose the parent with
#	the minimal RTT to the origin server. When this happens, the
#	hierarchy field of the access.log will be
#	"CLOSEST_PARENT_MISS". This option is off by default.
#
#query_icmp off

# TAG: test_reachability	on|off
#	When this is &acute;on&acute;, ICP MISS replies will be ICP_MISS_NOFETCH

----------


## Zephirot

Ops... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_eek.gif"> ...
devia de ter deixado a opção "Não é permitido. Smilies nesta Mensagem"
habilitada....
foi mal...

----------


## MiddleEarth

Obrigado Zephirot
Vou comparar as conf e posto aqui o que eu tiver de errado

----------

Será que alguém vai conseguir resolver este topico?????
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_mad.gif">

----------


## 1c3m4n

pra forçar eles a usarem o squid vc vai ter q fazer NAT

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s REDE_INTERNA -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s REDE_INTERNA -p tcp --dport 443 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s REDE_INTERNA -p tcp --dport 21 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128

----------


## MiddleEarth

Fala Homem do Gelo
Estava em orion mais agora voltei mais vou fazer isso que foi passado pois o problema não foi solucionado

----------


## Danielvb

E ai, Homem do Gelo... BLZ...

é sobre a configuração do iptables que foi postada logo acima, fiz a mesma coisa do que esta escrito, mais mesmo assim não deu certo... 

Nossa este problema esta deixando todos nós com dor de cabeça sobre isso... 

Será que teria mais alguma coisa a se fazer ????? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------

Pessoal

Lí algumas mensagens referentes a esta dúvida e gostaria de dar uma sugestão. Não sou especialista em linux, mas arrisco um palpite.

Caso voce não tenha problemas sobre perda de controle de navegação em ftp feito pelos seus usuários através de bloqueios via acl.

Tente remover a porta 21 do controle do seu squid safe_ports = 21, desabilitar todos os paramentros de ftp do squid, fazendo com que todo o trafego de ftp passe direto, deixe o squid cuidar somente dos outros serviços (http, https) aí na configuração do seu navegador da estação (Internet Explorer) onde voce define o seu servidor proxy (ferramenta/opção/conexões/conf.lan/avançado)deixe o ip do http para a porta do proxy (80, 8080, 312<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif"> e coloque em ftp o ip e a porta 21.

Acho que desta forma pode funcionar, não custa tentar. Atente-se para as mudanças de regras do iptables que voce já criou, algumas que ví força ftp dentro do squid, autenticações e redirecionamentos, tente desabilitar inclusive isto para o teste, senão dá errado.

Espero ter ajudado
Abraços
Registry <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro Anonimo
Este procedimento já foi feito e não funcionou mesmo assim valeu pela força

----------


## Danielvb

Alguém teria mais alguma dica para fazer... 

Obrigado pela atenção do forum, mais até agora não conseguimos resolver este problema.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif">

----------


## Danielvb

???????????

----------


## MiddleEarth

O ftp no squid funciona com autenticação?

----------

tipo pq se naum manda um mail p/ os desemvolvedores do squid <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_smile.gif">

----------

Caro amigo,

Baseado neste squid.conf que voce passou, edite o proftpd.conf e troque estes parametros abaixo:

<Anonymous ~ftp>
RequireValidShell off
User centerlider
Group users
UserAlias anonymous centerlider

Realize os testes com suas maquinas 98.

Fernando ([email protected])

----------

Caro amigo,

Baseado neste squid.conf que voce passou, edite o proftpd.conf e troque estes parametros abaixo:

<Anonymous ~ftp>
RequireValidShell off
User centerlider
Group users
UserAlias anonymous centerlider

Realize os testes com suas maquinas 98.

Fernando ([email protected])

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro Anonimo 
Mesmo utilizando o que vc passou não funcionou exibe a mesma msg :
220 ProFTPD 1.2.7rc3 Server (&acute;Weblinux&acute :Wink:  [xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx.braslink.com.br]
USER ftp
331 Password required for ftp.
PASS (hidden)
230 User ftp logged in.
USER [email protected]
503 You are already logged in!
Connect to final destination failed, so quitting
Mais alguma resolução?

----------


## Potiguar

Cara já verifiquei todo o conteúdo deste tópico e sinceramente não vejo mais o que mandar vc fazer acho que é hora de sentar e refazer todo o seu servidor e com certeza se vc verificar todas as dicas postas aqui vai conseguir se sair desta. Não sei se a sujestão que vou dar lhe dar serve mas vc poderia liberar o acesso a sua máquina via ssh para um de nós e desta forma seu problema será resolvido de vez pois pelo que vejo até agora vc esta com muita dificuldade. Tenho vários servidores com SQUID e nunca tive problema com ftp nemhum inclusive estou agora baixando vários arquivos pelo meu proxy.
Leia com mais atenção tudo que foi posto aqui.

Fui!
<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro Potiguar
Estou fazendo isso que vc me falou estou revendo tudo o q foi postado para acabar com o problema, fico muito grato pela ajuda de todos

----------


## BETAO

Olha aí.

Pelo que percebi o seu site está armazenado na Braslink.
Por default a Braslink e quase todos os provedores não permitem acesso anômino aos servidores FTP.
Dá uma ligada para 3208-0855, fala com o Tiago que ele resolve isso para você.
Provalvemente o seu ftp esta armazenado em um W2K Server que não está habilitado para FTP anônimo.

----------


## MiddleEarth

Valeu Caro Betão
Vou entrar em contato com o pessoal da braslink

----------


## MiddleEarth

Obrigado a todos deste forum e a ajuda que me foi concedida o meu problema foi resolvido agradeço mesmo toda a ajuda !!

----------


## Webtech

fala mano blz?
coloca estas linhas no squid que da certo
acl ftp port 21
http_access allow ftp

reinicia o squid e pronto
falow

----------


## MiddleEarth

Caro WebTech
Este problema já foi resolvido e desta forma que vc passou não havia funcionado mesmo assim valeu pela dica

----------

Desculpa se eu falar algo errado, mas você setando o ftp_user [email protected], você não está impondo para todos que foram dar ftp? Tenta tirar o ftp_user para ver se passa.

----------


## Danielvb

Este Tópico foi resolvido, nossa ainda bem...rsrsrs não aguentava mais este problema, agradeço da underlinux e a todos que tentaram ajudar, 

Obrigadooooooooooooo <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------

É só usar o Netscape que funciona !!!

Morte ao IE !!!

----------

Quer Dizer 

MORTE A MICROSOFT.... <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif"> 

VIVA O LINUX..... HEHEHEHEHEEH

----------

